# 10/25 K-ton. Season Pass and Express Card Appreciation Day



## Puck it (Oct 25, 2013)

I guess I am first.  I will a couple pics and video later since I just got home.  

Rime me was open top to bottom with no guns and mild grooming.  Reason was open with guns going but wet. I went down it once.  Googles coated up every few feet.  Back to Rime.  Crowds were not bad.  No line but every chair in the morning had bodies.  It thinned out at 12:30 when I left.  Coverage was good, it thin under the chair though.  Small bump line forming on the right after GN intersection.  I took about 15 runs and called it quits. Need to step up workouts.  The snow was getting scraped down to the harder snow/ice by the time I ended it.  It was a good first day.  I should be good for a couple of weeks.  

The Bird Man was being interviewed by a news crew at the top of NRT.   Mike Solimano(sp?) was up at the top too talking and welcoming people and saying "Thanks."   A couple of other employees said "thanks for coming." to me. 


Got got my free burger and soda and hat.  Good day.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh, they are blowing GN from summit to Rime with good coverage.  So no walk from Gondi, it should be ski down tomorrow. Past Rime, the guns just started and nothing on ground for Killink.  They are blowing Upper Dipper and Upper East Fall. They may be ready for tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice report how much trials you think will be open Sunday, I thinking of going I got ski jones real bad.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice! Sounds like a good first oct day.

sent from my S4


----------



## Puck it (Oct 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Nice report how much trials you think will be open Sunday, I thinking of going I got ski jones real bad.




Definite - Rime and Reason.  Reason will have some features on it. GN from summit to Rime. 

Maybe - Upper Dipper and Upper East Fall

No way - GN from a Rime to NRT.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 26, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 26, 2013)

What did the hats look like?  Nice TR.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 26, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> What did the hats look like?  Nice TR.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2013)

working on the video.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Puck it (Oct 27, 2013)

A short video of the Rime.


----------



## dmw (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks great. I may try to hit it midweek, it looks like they're planning to stay open.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the stoke! Kudos to K's snowmaking crew, it may not be much vert, but it's a pretty long WROD.

Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks puck


Sent from my iPhone


----------

